# If I can get laid anyone can!



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2019)

....


----------



## Petsmart (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 2, 2019)

You have been reported.

I am not a bot. I am a Volunteer Reddit moderator. I do not have mod powers but my reports are taken seriously and those who get on my bad side tend to get banned in under 24 hours. I have numerous rules, which you may read in my post history, but 1 is the most important rule of all

• I am an officer in training, and I expect to be treated the same way I would be with my uniform and badge.

Watch your back and get used to this face kiddo, you’ll be seeing a lot of it.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Petsmart (Oct 2, 2019)

huh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> huh


I’m a fat truecel who gets laid off tinder. Anyone can get laid therefore


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 2, 2019)

fat boy slays gook jungle pussy

but seirously im proud of you these guys need to understand pussy isnt that hard to get actually


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 2, 2019)

Looksmins me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> fat boy slays gook jungle pussy


She’s Korean American


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 2, 2019)

I dont consider this women bro jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 2, 2019)

https://web.archive.org/web/2019100...g/threads/if-i-can-get-laid-anyone-can.48576/https://web.archive.org/web/2019100...g/threads/if-i-can-get-laid-anyone-can.48576/https://web.archive.org/web/2019100...g/threads/if-i-can-get-laid-anyone-can.48576/https://web.archive.org/web/2019100...g/threads/if-i-can-get-laid-anyone-can.48576/


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> She’s Korean American


keep slaying g


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Fuck this, it's not about getting your dick in a hole, it's about being worshipped by models!


----------



## Petsmart (Oct 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> https://web.archive.org/web/2019100...g/threads/if-i-can-get-laid-anyone-can.48576/https://web.archive.org/web/2019100...g/threads/if-i-can-get-laid-anyone-can.48576/https://web.archive.org/web/2019100...g/threads/if-i-can-get-laid-anyone-can.48576/https://web.archive.org/web/2019100...g/threads/if-i-can-get-laid-anyone-can.48576/


thanks for making my internet legacy permanent Ritalinbro


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 2, 2019)

JHWS theory: Just Have White Skin theory.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 2, 2019)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Fuck this, it's not about getting your dick in a hole, it's about being worshipped by models!


Its somewhere in the middle for me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> JHWS theory: Just Have White Skin theory.


I’m ethnic and obese and ugly and truecel 

You’re white


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 2, 2019)

Spoiler










Is that u sucking dick?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m ethnic and obese and ugly and truecel
> 
> You’re white


Bro I am curry. The guy in my pic is a user from here @itsOVER . Are you rice?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m ethnic and obese and ugly and truecel
> 
> You’re white


i said get in shape you pretty boy in waiting


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 2, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> permanent









Goblin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blows me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Bro I am curry. The guy in my pic is a user from here @itsOVER . Are you rice?


I’m Italian, Latino and Jewish. Ethnic as can be

Oh her lay before me was Indian so...


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 2, 2019)

fucking yubo banned my accounti had about 5 jbs asking me to powerfuck them FUCK


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 2, 2019)

Motivational tbh
Whats your height though?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Motivational tbh
> Whats your height though?


6’2 barefoot I wear lifts to be 6’5


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> 6’2 barefoot I wear lifts to be 6’5


Suifuel then, you wouldn't even get one girl if you were short. 
Also your thread title is bullshit then. A 5'10 guy with your face won't get laid


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Suifuel then, you wouldn't even get one girl if you were short.
> Also your thread title is bullshit then. A 5'10 guy with your face won't get laid


I don’t tell them my height until we meet or if they ask. It’s not on my tinder profile


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 2, 2019)

i was laughing for a straight 10 min when i saw that thank you op you made my day 


LondonVillie said:


> 6’2 barefoot I wear lifts to be 6’5


BRUTAL hieghtpill


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m a fat truecel who gets laid off tinder. Anyone can get laid therefore


-fat
-true cel


Bobbu flay said:


> fat boy slays gook jungle pussy
> 
> but seirously im proud of you these guys need to understand pussy isnt that hard to get actually


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I don’t tell them my height until we meet or if they ask. It’s not on my tinder profile


share some tinder convos tbh. Need to know whether my tinder game is trash or that it doesn't matter.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m Italian, Latino and Jewish. Ethnic as can be
> 
> Oh her lay before me was Indian so...


JFL was she gl at least?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 2, 2019)

*Das it mane, das it.*


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 2, 2019)

I guess you're looksmatched so it's not too bad


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 2, 2019)

fucking hell iam like 6 foot 1 barefoot and planning to wear lifts to 6 foot 3 but this nigga is frauding to 6 foot 5, how can manlets cope


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> JFL was she gl at least?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 2, 2019)

I thought you said that was a Korean??


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 2, 2019)

HighTierNormie said:


> fucking hell iam like 6 foot 1 barefoot and planning to wear lifts to 6 foot 3 but this nigga is frauding to 6 foot 5, how can manlets cope


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I thought you said that was a Korean??


Yeah she’s Korean American


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Yeah she’s Korean American


I thought you were posting pics of the Indian you slept with? was she gl?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 2, 2019)

more pics pls


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I thought you were posting pics of the Indian you slept with? was she gl?


No I meant the Korean girl slept with an Indian guy


TheMewingBBC said:


>


?


SirGey said:


> more pics pls


I only have the video of her licking the cum off my cock


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Oct 2, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> but seirously im proud of you these guys need to understand pussy isnt that hard to get actually


It is hard for men who don't liftfraud to 6'5, nigger.

Give OP a curry or Middle Eastern name and he wouldn't be able to have sex with any of them.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> It is hard for men who don't liftfraud to 6'5, nigger.
> 
> Give OP a curry or Middle Eastern name and he wouldn't be able to have sex with any of them.


I have a Middle Eastern name jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> No I meant the Korean girl slept with an Indian guy
> 
> ?
> 
> I only have the video of her licking the cum off my cock



Send pls


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 2, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> It is hard for men who don't liftfraud to 6'5, nigger.
> 
> Give OP a curry or Middle Eastern name and he wouldn't be able to have sex with any of them.


im 6'5 and a half barefoot just lol 6'7 with shoes 

oh your talking about him lol but he can just name change


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Send pls


Really?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks theory is cope


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## turkproducer (Oct 3, 2019)

Ugly women (the gook is like the best she’s just regular ugly) but nice work ngl. I wonder what ur results would be if u lost weight


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 3, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


>


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 3, 2019)

Wtf did I just see


----------



## DidntRead (Oct 3, 2019)

@cocainecowboy 







Just be large theory confirmed jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Ugly women (the gook is like the best she’s just regular ugly) but nice work ngl. I wonder what ur results would be if u lost weight


Rate her?

My ex oneitis. We had sex a few times last year


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Rate her?
> 
> My ex oneitis. We had sex a few times last year


Yeah i’m very surprised, she mogs you to absolute oblivion (at least at your current bf, i feel like you could be ok/decent looking at low BF, ur bones r ok)

Maybe she was attracted to your height? who knows


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 3, 2019)

how many tinder matches you get?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Yeah i’m very surprised, she mogs you to absolute oblivion (at least at your current bf, i feel like you could be ok/decent looking at low BF, ur bones r ok)
> 
> Maybe she was attracted to your height? who knows


I was skinnier then but still fat. She said she’s liked my cute smile and she loved it when I would facefuck her whilst she was on the phone to her husband. They’re in an open relationship. She’s 34 btw


NCT said:


> how many tinder matches you get?


I reset my account very often but on average around 15-20 likes


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I was skinnier then but still fat. She said she’s liked my cute smile and she loved it when I would facefuck her whilst she was on the phone to her husband. They’re in an open relationship. She’s 34 btw
> 
> I reset my account very often but on average around 15-20 likes


What the fuck? Life fuel. Do girls only like you for your height lmfao? if so suifuel cos im robust and decent looking but manlet (5’8)


----------



## Deleted member 2969 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## john_cope (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> average around 15-20 likes


how can u get 15-20 likes when not gl ?


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 3, 2019)

Have you slayed any white girls though


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I have a Middle Eastern name jfl


*JUST BE WHITE ETHNIC*


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 3, 2019)

Have you slayed any white girls though


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> What the fuck? Life fuel. Do girls only like you for your height lmfao? if so suifuel cos im robust and decent looking but manlet (5’8)


Well i height fraud as 6’5 when I’m a 6’2 manlet. The women I have sex with tend to be my looksmax


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 3, 2019)

I have tinder and get validation from matching girls. Nothing but constant ghosting and low-effort answers though. At this point I prefer simply matching girls over messaging them at all since that will break the delusion that my matches actually think I am attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Have you slayed any white girls though


5 white girls, 7 black and one Asian 

Do you count Jewish as white?


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Well i height fraud as 6’5 when I’m a 6’2 manlet. The women I have sex with tend to be my looksmax


6’5?? Lol how tf do they not realise, i even realise when someone’s frauding an inch


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> 6’5?? Lol how tf do they not realise, i even realise when someone’s frauding an inch


I wear lifts. When I lose weight and get facial surgery. I want to leg lift


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I wear lifts. When I lose weight and get facial surgery. I want to leg lift


LL? at 6’2? You are autistic


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Do you count Jewish as white?


If Caucasian, yes. Where u live btw?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I wear lifts. When I lose weight and get facial surgery. I want to leg lift


Are you fucking kidding me? 6'2" is already 98th percentile for height in your country, your height is already a strong point, focus on your weak points, your body. By this time next year you should aim to be at sub 15% bf and have made some nice fucking gains. Then you will be a chad.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> If Caucasian, yes. Where u live btw?


Do you count Azkhenazi as German? 

London


turkproducer said:


> LL? at 6’2? You are autistic


I want to be 6’6!


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? 6'2" is already 98th percentile for height in your country, your height is already a strong point, focus on your weak points, your body. By this time next year you should aim to be at sub 15% bf and have made some nice fucking gains. Then you will be a chad.


My face is terrible. I want to be taller to compensate


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm disgusted. So fucking disgusted


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I'm disgusted. So fucking disgusted


Why?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Why?


The girls represent orcs


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> The girls represent orcs


And?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> And?


That's why I was disgusted smartass


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> That's why I was disgusted smartass


Orcs are hot


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Orcs are hot


You're disgusting too btw


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You're disgusting too btw


I know but I cope


john_cope said:


> View attachment 126798


What is that?


Syobevoli said:


> I have tinder and get validation from matching girls. Nothing but constant ghosting and low-effort answers though. At this point I prefer simply matching girls over messaging them at all since that will break the delusion that my matches actually think I am attractive.


Same here. That’s why I message them on snap if they put it on their profile


FatJattMofo said:


> *JUST BE WHITE ETHNIC*


Anybhope?!


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm sure that has nothing to do with it right op?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 3, 2019)

XD


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 3, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> fat boy slays gook jungle pussy
> 
> but seirously im proud of you these guys need to understand pussy isnt that hard to get actually



Decent pussy is hard to get more like. even 4psl can fuck landwhales once in a while.


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 3, 2019)

bestiality doesnt count


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 3, 2019)

how long is your cock


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 3, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> how long is your cock


It wasn't his cock. It was his sexy personality


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 3, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> It wasn't his cock. It was his sexy personality


the only personality types are NT and NON nt

so its safe to assume he is NT
his face isnt good so the only question left is about his dick size


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 3, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> the only personality types are NT and NON nt
> 
> so its safe to assume he is NT
> his face isnt good so the only question left is about his dick size


Someone posting here cannot be NT except me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> how long is your cock


9 inches bpel 
I’m 6 inches soft


Roping Subhuman said:


> View attachment 126909
> 
> 
> I'm sure that has nothing to do with it right op?


Height is cope


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> 9 inches


i think we have an answer


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> i think we have an answer


Lol, I don’t tell them until we get naked


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 3, 2019)

Lose weight


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Height is cope



Height is the only reason you got laid.

JFL you said it yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Lol, I don’t tell them until we get naked


doesnt matter what you tell them or not, your bulge speaks for you


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> doesnt matter what you tell them or not, your bulge speaks for you


Women don’t care much about penis size. I’d trade an inch for a point in looks increase


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 3, 2019)

This thread is a mix of lifefuel,suifuel , dickpill, heightpill JBW ,destroyed gymcels
I dont even know how to feel


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

NCT said:


> This thread is a mix of lifefuel,suifuel , dickpill, heightpill JBW ,destroyed gymcels
> I dont even know how to feel


I have worse eye area than you


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Women don’t care much about penis size.


says the 9 incher 


LondonVillie said:


> I’d trade an inch for a point in looks increase


yeah no shit you would, 9-1=8 inches which is still above average

just admit the truth already


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I have worse eye area than you


I look like ribery


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

NCT said:


> I look like ribery


Who?


dicklet4incher said:


> says the 9 incher
> 
> yeah no shit you would, 9-1=8 inches which is still above average
> 
> just admit the truth already


Face is more important. But it was kinda hot when she said her pussy was stretched


----------



## nattycel (Oct 3, 2019)

Stop eating and stop dumpster diving

Jeeezus


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Oct 3, 2019)

How bigs ur dick?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

Imperative said:


> How bigs ur dick?


9 inches 
Bone pressed


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> 9 inches
> Bone pressed



Lol there’s ur answer folks


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

Imperative said:


> Lol there’s ur answer folks


Lol women can’t see my cock on tinder


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 3, 2019)

NCT said:


> This thread is a mix of lifefuel,suifuel , dickpill, heightpill JBW ,destroyed gymcels
> I dont even know how to feel


Feel melancholy


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 3, 2019)

Since we are already there...
Pics or larp


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

NCT said:


> Since we are already there...
> Pics or larp


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Lol women can’t see my cock on tinder



You would’ve never installed it if you had 5-5.5 inch cock, the hope and confidence you had left was because of your cock. If your cock goes all the way in then you might even keep some women purely because of it despite being below average in looks.

Dick = everything

It gives confidence and makes you sleep well at night.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

Imperative said:


> You would’ve never installed it if you had 5-5.5 inch cock, the hope and confidence you had left was because of your cock. If your cock goes all the way in then you might even keep some women purely because of it despite being below average in looks.
> 
> Dick = everything
> 
> It gives confidence and makes you sleep well at night.


Nope 

I would be average if I meant I could look like Chico


NCT said:


> Since we are already there...
> Pics or larp


....


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 3, 2019)

JBB
Just be BIG


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

NCT said:


> JBB
> Just be BIG


Penis size is cope 

It’s about face


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 3, 2019)

Your teddy bear halo is too strong otherwise i would already told you to fuck off


----------



## Looksmaxer (Oct 3, 2019)

Op do you pay for tinder?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

Looksmaxer said:


> Op do you pay for tinder?


Tinder gold? I did for a month. I got less likes lol. I have a theory tinder gold hides your profile


NCT said:


> Your teddy bear halo is too strong otherwise i would already told you to fuck off


Where are you from?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 3, 2019)

Mirin that dick


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Mirin that dick


Wanna suck it?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't believe you're 9 inches you fucking lying larping shitter


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I don't believe you're 9 inches you fucking lying larping shitter


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Oct 3, 2019)

"If I can get laid anyone can!" says the guy with a 9 inch dick. Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> "If I can get laid anyone can!" says the guy with a 9 inch dick. Jfl


It is hot when they say I’m much bigger than their ex’s and they try to deep throat me


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> It is hot when they say I’m much bigger than their ex’s and they try to deep throat me


Same the few girls I've fucked say that becuz of my girth halo. "Oh wow most guys are a lot smaller tihi"


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Same the few girls I've fucked say that becuz of my girth halo. "Oh wow most guys are a lot smaller tihi"


It’s lifefuel tbh


----------



## xit (Oct 3, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> fat boy slays gook jungle pussy
> 
> but seirously im proud of you these guys need to understand pussy isnt that hard to get actually


these girls are below subhuman.

of course they are easy to fuck

stacies are very hard to fuck


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

xit said:


> these girls are below subhuman.
> 
> of course they are easy to fuck
> 
> stacies are very hard to fuck


Would you rather fuck your hand then?


----------



## xit (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Would you rather fuck your hand then?


yes absolutely


----------



## Jones (Oct 3, 2019)

6'5" when frauded, a 9" dick and you're able to fuck your looksmatch.

Fuck all these surgeries you want to get, just drop BF first. You have no idea what your bones and fat storage will look like underneath. You are cucking yourself so hard.


----------



## fukmylyf (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


>


?


Jones said:


> 6'5" when frauded, a 9" dick and you're able to fuck your looksmatch.
> 
> Fuck all these surgeries you want to get, just drop BF first. You have no idea what your bones and fat storage will look like underneath. You are cucking yourself so hard.


Any hope then? I feel I will look worse skinny


----------



## Jones (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Any hope then? I feel I will look worse skinny


Could have chad, normie or subhuman bone structure. Regardless it's not like you'll look worse, your fat face is your biggest failo.

To reference a well known thread here: *If you've never been lean you don't know wtf you look like*.


----------



## DidntRead (Oct 3, 2019)

What a chad


----------



## Richard_Hungwell (Oct 3, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Suifuel then, you wouldn't even get one girl if you were short.
> Also your thread title is bullshit then. A 5'10 guy with your face won't get laid



This.


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Oct 3, 2019)

6'5" frauded with 9 inch dick, you would be gigachad if you lost 100lbs


----------



## xit (Oct 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> 9 inches
> Bone pressed


in the pics it looks about 3 inches


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

xit said:


> in the pics it looks about 3 inches


the rest is in her mouth and my fatpad


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 3, 2019)

why does this thread have to exist?
this guy has L-I-T-E-R-A-L-L-Y a 9 inch COCK

NINE INCHES
_*NINE
9
fucking NINE*_


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> why does this thread have to exist?
> this guy has L-I-T-E-R-A-L-L-Y a 9 inch COCK
> 
> NINE INCHES
> ...


Did you ever masturbate as a child?


----------



## xit (Oct 3, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> why does this thread have to exist?
> this guy has L-I-T-E-R-A-L-L-Y a 9 inch COCK
> 
> NINE INCHES
> ...


hes lying idiot


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 3, 2019)

xit said:


> hes lying idiot


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

SirGey said:


>


----------



## xit (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

xit said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 3, 2019)

I need to head your voice


----------



## xit (Oct 3, 2019)

it must suck to waste such a large penis on such ugly whores.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

xit said:


> it must suck to waste such a large penis on such ugly whores.


You act as if I have a choice. Beggars can't be choosers 
Also they're hot


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 3, 2019)

You either have a 12 yo voice or a brute voice
@LondonVillie please record"its over buddyboyo"


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

NCT said:


> You either have a 12 yo voice or a brute voice
> @LondonVillie please record"its over buddyboyo"


I have a posh voice


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 3, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 127190


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 4, 2019)

Damn you're the biggest idiot on this site. Hope you get banned faggot. 

"everyone can get laid"

Sure you stupid moron everyone has a big dick and is 6'2.

If I see your retarded thread one more time I'm gonna delete this site


----------



## xit (Oct 4, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Damn you're the biggest idiot on this site. Hope you get banned faggot.
> 
> "everyone can get laid"
> 
> ...


he looks like dogshit and they dont know about his hieght and dicksize on tinder


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 4, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Damn you're the biggest idiot on this site. Hope you get banned faggot.
> 
> "everyone can get laid"
> 
> ...


Do you admit women care mainly about face? I am subhuman facially. It is cope to say height matters in my case. Height in of itself does not give you sex appeal


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 4, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> xit said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 4, 2019)

this guy is legit very low iq. he's like a monkey

you're seeing monkeys copulate on those pictures


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 4, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> this guy is legit very low iq. he's like a monkey
> 
> you're seeing monkeys copulate on those pictures


Hear, hear


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 4, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 127300


That is a real MANs dick


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 4, 2019)

Just fuck warpigs and trannies bro!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 4, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> That is a real MANs dick


you rather resemble a monkey srs


----------



## SeiGun (Oct 4, 2019)

🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 4, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> 🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮


Cope


cocainecowboy said:


> you rather resemble a monkey srs


We are all descended from Adam


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 4, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 127642


I love you


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 4, 2019)

You're an ugly bastard, really. Mashed up maxilla and ridiculous hair. That oneitis girl you banged must have awful taste.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 5, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> You're an ugly bastard, really. Mashed up maxilla and ridiculous hair. That oneitis girl you banged must have awful taste.


😚


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 5, 2019)

She's so beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 5, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> She's so beautiful


😍😍 who is she?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 5, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> 😍😍 who is she?



BabyKate Li
.

Legit the only woman who I think is on the same level as Doutzen and Lima


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 5, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> BabyKate Li
> .
> 
> Legit the only woman who I think is on the same level as Doutzen and Lima


How about Bar Rafeli?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 5, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> How about Bar Rafeli?



Looks good, but not as impressive as the trio I mentioned tbh, lacks the neotony necessary to be super striking, even Doutzen who has a super masculine jaw looks more neotenous


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 11, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Looks good, but not as impressive as the trio I mentioned tbh, lacks the neotony necessary to be super striking, even Doutzen who has a super masculine jaw looks more neotenous


I agree


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 11, 2019)

173 replies for a fat ugly nibba fucking hideous 1/10s


----------



## Usum (Oct 11, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m a fat truecel who gets laid off tinder. Anyone can get laid therefore


Was it human ?


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 11, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> 173 replies for a fat ugly nibba fucking hideous 1/10s


he has a big cock tho, no wonder he gets laid


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 11, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> 173 replies for a fat ugly nibba fucking hideous 1/10s


How?


Usum said:


> Was it human ?


The girls?


dicklet4incher said:


> he has a big cock tho, no wonder he gets laid


Size doesn’t matter


----------



## SquareChinOrDeath (Oct 11, 2019)

Take the dickpill and heightpill


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 11, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> I have tinder and get validation from matching girls. Nothing but constant ghosting and low-effort answers though. At this point I prefer simply matching girls over messaging them at all since that will break the delusion that my matches actually think I am attractive.


Lol same kinda developped a habit of enjoying matching those thots ghost all the time they only answer if you're exceptional stopped using tinder and will get back once i finish looksmaxing


----------



## Saranghae (Oct 11, 2019)

Just be tall and white


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 11, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> LL? at 6’2? You are autistic


Mentamly ill if you consider LL at 6'2 lose that giga bloat that's all you need


NCT said:


> This thread is a mix of lifefuel,suifuel , dickpill, heightpill JBW ,destroyed gymcels
> I dont even know how to feel


His lays are disgusting so doesn't count


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 11, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Mentamly ill if you consider LL at 6'2 lose that giga bloat that's all you need
> 
> His lays are disgusting so doesn't count


At least one is attractive I saw one


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 11, 2019)

Saranghae said:


> Just be tall and white


How tall are you? And I’m not white


----------



## Esteban1997 (Oct 11, 2019)

Its over


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 11, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Its over


For who?


----------



## Esteban1997 (Oct 11, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> For who?


For me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 11, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> For me


Why?


----------



## Esteban1997 (Oct 11, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Why?


Because my life is a comedy show


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Because my life is a comedy show


same here bro


----------



## Mysticcc (Nov 8, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> View attachment 126485


i think that the guy from the meme is a slayer, he looks so low inhib to me for some reason


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

Mysticcc said:


> i think that the guy from the meme is a slayer, he looks so low inhib to me for some reason


the man with half a head?


----------



## Mysticcc (Nov 8, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> the man with half a head?


yeah lol


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

Mysticcc said:


> yeah lol


chad


----------



## Esteban1997 (Nov 8, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> same here bro


Hope you feel better after your attempt at suicide bro


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I was skinnier then but still fat. She said she’s liked my cute smile and she loved it when I would facefuck her whilst she was on the phone to her husband. They’re in an open relationship. She’s 34 btw
> 
> I reset my account very often but on average around 15-20 likes


1st day??


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 1, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> 1st day??


yeah


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jan 1, 2021)

Mogs every self proclaimed chadlite to death


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes but we are trying to get laid with human females, London


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 1, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Yes but we are trying to get laid with human females, London



I have shown the cute girls I've been with 
problem? stop coping with much hypergamy


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jan 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I have shown the cute girls I've been with
> problem? stop coping with much hypergamy


“Cute girls”, you haven’t shown a single girl that classifies as human let alone a cute one


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 1, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> “Cute girls”, you haven’t shown a single girl that classifies as human let alone a cute one


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jan 1, 2021)

I really hope your posts are ironic because otherwise you suffer from severely delusions.
The second looks almost human I’ll give you that but knowing how much women fraud their pics, I don’t even want to imagine how she looks irl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 1, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> I really hope your posts are ironic because otherwise you suffer from severely delusions.
> The second looks almost human I’ll give you that but knowing how much women fraud their pics, I don’t even want to imagine how she looks irl


problem? hypergamy is a myth
thankfully I have a huge cock and am NT plus very tall which allows me to get laid off tinder


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jan 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> problem? hypergamy is a myth
> thankfully I have a huge cock and am NT plus very tall which allows me to get laid off tinder


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> yeah


Mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 1, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Mogs me


elab


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 1, 2021)

the black girl is really hot


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> elab


I get 14


----------

